# Down side to a Tuppedore?



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

So Tuppedores are great. There cheep and easy. Im not arguing that, but I wanted a little weigh in about air circulation. Is is possible for a humi to be too air tight?


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

i dont think any humi is truely air tight.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

With a Tuppedor, you have to open it up once in a while to allow the air to be exchanged, I open mine once a week for a couple seconds.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They don't look cool and every once in a while you have to open them to circulate some air, but you should be smoking your cigars so it is a non-issue.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

+1 and +1!

I wish I had something more to contribute so here goes.........

Click Here!

Just to keep the rest of the day lively!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use the sterilite ones, with the latches, and they have a vent hole and cap on the lid, so once a week, i just open the little cap for a few. I dont really see any downside to a TupperDor. Maybe like Ray said, they dont look cool. Then again neither does a pic of him pulling down his shirt to show his chest hair ! :boink:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have stickers on me that make them even cooler, ponies, Bieber and random crap! That means A. they look cool and B. no one will touch it LOL!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I have stickers on me that make them even cooler, ponies, Bieber and random crap! That means A. they look cool and B. no one will touch it LOL!


Is it pink too??:tongue1:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope I use the clear Sterilite Ultra-latch ones for overflow or new boxes.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Nope I use the clear Sterilite Ultra-latch ones for overflow or new boxes.


Why so serious?








I was just kidding.........!:neutral:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

No down side to Tupperadors at all. Mine stay at RH just as well as my $500 wood humidors and they are only cost $9 for a 2.5 gallon..saves me $$$ to buy more cigars.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

djangos said:


> Why so serious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me serious? MUAHAHAHAHAHA!

Just get some tupperdors!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I was kidding again! Anyways I already have one were I keep the infused sticks......I got a few from my friend..........


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

djangos said:


> I was kidding again! Anyways I already have one were I keep the infused sticks......I got a few from my friend..........


Ding! Ding! Ding! We do have a downside! If tuppedors weren't so inexpensive, Sandeep wouldn't be buying infused cigars because he wouldn't have a place to keep them!!! :rofl:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! We do have a downside! If tuppedors weren't so inexpensive, Sandeep wouldn't be buying infused cigars because he wouldn't have a place to keep them!!! :rofl:


ound:That really made me bend over laughing.....:rofl:

Veeral, I thought you liked infused cigars....!


----------



## damagedcase (Jul 10, 2010)

I just punched a pair of very small holes in the lid on mine. that seems to have corrected the RH while the temperature goes up and down during spring.


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

no real downside on keeping cigars in them, but the limited space sucks. ;p go coolerdor!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The only downside is that they are more effected by temperature swings.
Coolers and wood insulate the cigars better


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

true the temp swings can be an issue. mine has been holding stable but a more insulated environment would be better suited if you lack a good furnace/ac. so yes.... go coolerdor. well and all the other options....but not Styrofoam cooler. that is a no no. unless you like plastic foam flavoring. if so i'm sure there is an infused stick with just the right amount out there


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Edited cause I meant to RE:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

djangos said:


> ound:That really made me bend over laughing.....:rofl:
> 
> Veeral, I thought you liked infused cigars....!


I only like the Tabak Especial coffee infused stuff, I keep it sealed in the same jar as our whole bean expresso roast!

Gives my coffee a little nic bump! :hungry:

Veeral LOVES the ACID cigars, keeps em' right there next to his Sharks! :smile:


----------

